# Visa 820 granted!!! (or not???)



## candle (Mar 3, 2012)

I applied for my partner visa 820 on the _4th of May, 2012_. About 3 days later i got an acknowledgement letter confirming that DIAC got all my application with them and i were granted a Bridging Visa A. Since my student visa is still valid (until 2013), my Bridging visa is not yet ready for use.

This morning i received an email from my University telling about cancelling my eCOE (confirmation of enrollment for international student). I suddenly fell into a deep loss of words and i freaked out so badly I really thought i did something wrong, even though i'm extremely meticulous and very positive with my application

Then i noticed that the reason for CoE cancellation is "*Earliest available date to report 04/06/2012 (date of DIAC Visa Notification) student has been granted a [Temporary Resident] status confirmed by VEVO...no longer holding a student visa"*
And they attached a page of "Entitlement Verification Online" (EVO) that states my current visa subclass is UK/820 and it was granted on 01/06/2012(last friday)

So, here comes my stupid question. Have i been granted visa 820 yet ? As reading my email over and over again, i'm 80% sure i have. However, i was so confused, how come my uni even got the Notification before it actually delivered to my address? I don't know how to access VEVO stuff so i'm not sure if it's reliable enough... I'm carefully happy now ( havent told my husband yet...it would be extremely embarrassing if i tell him and then i find out i have not yet been granted a visa )...

And my visa process is kinda quick, not even a month...I of course am positive and confident with my application cuz my husband and me worked very hard and we sent out 5 kgs of papers, highlighted in thousands of colors and we almost stressed EVERYONE AROUND US out during that whole time lol 
So...Could anyone please tell me if i was granted visa 820 yet?
Many thanks and best regards,
Candle


----------



## domo (May 31, 2012)

candle said:


> I applied for my partner visa 820 on the _4th of May, 2012_. About 3 days later i got an acknowledgement letter confirming that DIAC got all my application with them and i were granted a Bridging Visa A. Since my student visa is still valid (until 2013), my Bridging visa is not yet ready for use.
> 
> This morning i received an email from my University telling about cancelling my eCOE (confirmation of enrollment for international student). I suddenly fell into a deep loss of words and i freaked out so badly I really thought i did something wrong, even though i'm extremely meticulous and very positive with my application
> 
> ...


Hey, my 820 visa was granted within 8 days. So from what you said, most likely your is already granted.

You can check your visa status on the VEVO website (link in the post below), this is a government website it is reliable. In fact you won't get an actual label for your 820 visa, the way you check your status is through the VEVO system.

1) Press the 'query now' button
2) Press 'I agree to the terms and conditions'
3) Enter your details

You probably won't have a TRN or Password (you only need either one), call up this number 1800 040 070 (Immigration hotline) and tell them that you want to check your visa status on the VEVO system, but you don't have a password or TRN. The person will ask you a few questions to confirm your identity and will give you a password.

Your Uni probably also used the VEVO system to check your status. My visa was granted on the 23rd May 2012 (on the VEVO system it said), but I only received the letter on 28th May 2012 in an envelope along with the some of the evidences/documents submitted with the application.


----------



## domo (May 31, 2012)

Had to create another post so that i can post the link (was under five posts couldn't post external link).

Here is the link

http://www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/vevo.htm

1. Click on 'VEVO for Visa Holders'
2. Click on 'Enter VEVO as a Visa holder'

Follow the steps on the post above.

-domo


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello Domo 
Can i ask you which office did you lodged your application? 
i lodged around same day with you 18 of May 12 but i have't approved yet


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

To Candle,
i am just confused about your post,is visa 820 is a fiance visa subclass 820 something like that?


----------



## candle (Mar 3, 2012)

@Allansarh : 820 visa is *partner *visa, not fiance( i got married to an Australian citizen) subclass 820 is temporary partner visa  2 years after you got 820 granted, you might be granted partner visa 801 (permanent) just like Green Card in America Hope that helps!
@Domo : You are so loveddddd  Thank you so much for being so patient and so helpful to me  Im officially sure that i got my visa granted  Confirmed by my Uni as DIAC notified them directly ( I was in a student visa 573, so after i got 820 granted, my Uni must be notified first )
To all who are waiting, i know it's stressful, emotional, nerve-wracking ... Just stay calm. Have faith in your loved one, in your love. Make sure why you wanted this visa in the first place. If it is because you want to stay in this beautiful country with the one you love, you will have it!!! God bless us all!


----------



## milen (Apr 18, 2012)

candle said:


> @Allansarh : 820 visa is *partner *visa, not fiance( i got married to an Australian citizen) subclass 820 is temporary partner visa  2 years after you got 820 granted, you might be granted partner visa 801 (permanent) just like Green Card in America Hope that helps!
> @Domo : You are so loveddddd  Thank you so much for being so patient and so helpful to me  Im officially sure that i got my visa granted  Confirmed by my Uni as DIAC notified them directly ( I was in a student visa 573, so after i got 820 granted, my Uni must be notified first )
> To all who are waiting, i know it's stressful, emotional, nerve-wracking ... Just stay calm. Have faith in your loved one, in your love. Make sure why you wanted this visa in the first place. If it is because you want to stay in this beautiful country with the one you love, you will have it!!! God bless us all!


Dear Candle - CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so happy for you!!! 

We submitted our process yesterday and today I've got the receipt of payment and an acknowledgement letter from IMMI, HAVE YOU GOT ONE OF THEM AS WELL before the granted visa?

We are so much hopping all goes well, and quick... as we spent almost 3 months preparing this process and was massive, with at least 3kg....

I submitted everything, nothing was missing at all...

Really hope GOD help us to get it as soon as possible...

I just had to THANK this website... helped so much!!!


----------



## candle (Mar 3, 2012)

HI Milen,
Yes i sure did receive that letter 1 day after i lodged my application  Well, you had a reason to be happy now since they got your application delivered safely  Some people somehow lost their application :S
I'm sure you will be granted soon!!!! Positive about it
I sincerely wish you the best of luck!!! Let me know when you have your visa granted 
Have a blessing day!


----------



## gbach91 (Aug 22, 2013)

*how much did it cost*

hi there, congratulations on getting your 820 visa, I jsut wanted to ask a few questions regarding it, did you have to come in for an interview etc or was your 820 visa granted after the postal application? also how much did it cost (an estimate is fine) because I am finding different information online, ranging from $0 to $4000 so quite a big spread haha.

regards, 
lars


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

gbach91 said:


> hi there, congratulations on getting your 820 visa, I jsut wanted to ask a few questions regarding it, did you have to come in for an interview etc or was your 820 visa granted after the postal application? also how much did it cost (an estimate is fine) because I am finding different information online, ranging from $0 to $4000 so quite a big spread haha.
> 
> regards,
> lars


Visa Pricing Table

Going to be increased this coming September.


----------



## gbach91 (Aug 22, 2013)

so am I reading that table correctly that the base application is $3975 for the (820) and then if i succeed as the applicant thats a further $1990 correct? so a combined total of $5965 ?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

No. If there is only one applicant, then it is $3975. 

If there is additional applicant, e.g. children, then it is $1990 extra for each >18 y.o. or $995 extra for each <18 y.o.

For example, one applicant + one 5 y.o. son = $3975 + $995 = $4970

You only need to pay the application fee once.

And you also need to pay for medical check, police check and other incidentals , e.g. translation etc.


----------



## gbach91 (Aug 22, 2013)

ah ok, yeah that makes more sense  and this fee is due as you apply and is not refundable correct?

thank you for your help


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes. Whether it is successful or unsuccessful, the application fee is non-refundable and you have to pay all the fee when you lodge your application. 

Lots of $$$ and the DIAC is going to increase the application fee, again, from September this year.


----------

